# Dotty close up



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

just a quick pic of Dotty shes so beautiful im biased.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Bump for my beautiful girl


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

she is gorgeous  even if you are biased


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She is a gorgeous girl!!

D xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww thanks you two i love her so much


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

yes, you are right she is gorgeous  what a sweet little face


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

Nice Cat


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

aww what a cute purdy face


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> just a quick pic of Dotty shes so beautiful im biased.


Nothing biased about your opinion - she IS very beautiful!! More pics soon pls!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning Dk xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all heres another picture of Dotty for you all


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is stunning....very lovely face she has


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful, especially the second picture. Really pretty markings.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks all heres another picture of Dotty for you all


Camouflage - you're nearly doin it rite  What a pretty girl she is, thanks for the pic!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely picture - blending in very nicely  She has a beautiful coat, gorgeous tail


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is a real stunner - such a beautiful colour.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

A very beautiful pussy cat!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous and such a lovely face.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She is lovely :001_wub:


----------

